# Sony 40HX750 or Samsung UA40ES6800R or Samsung UA40ES6600R



## aerosg (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to take a 40" SMART 3D LED TV. I cannot reach in a conclusion, i have selected 3 TVs as listed above and need to go with the best one.

I have seen the PQ of SONY 40HX750, its too good when compared to Samsung Models. But i heard Sony was having BRAVIA Engine problems (last 2yrs).

I want suggestions from experts here. 

Please don't refer any other models or any other Brands.


Thanks


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 29, 2013)

Recently I bought a Sony 40EX650 and must say it's PQ is outstanding, better than Samsung series for sure (not to mean that Samsung is not good) and I havent heard of any issues with BRAVIA engine...but you havent detailed your requirements, how important is 3D for you & did you compare 3D viewing & glasses as well?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 29, 2013)

First

HX750 does not use Bravia Engine. It uses X-Reality Engine, which is an evolution of Bravia Engine. 

Second, there was no issue with Bravia Engine. Sony's picture processing engine remains amongst the industry best (be it Bravia Engine or X-Reality)


----------



## aerosg (Jan 29, 2013)

mohit_delhi said:


> how important is 3D for you & did you compare 3D viewing & glasses as well?



Hi Mohit,

3D is not so important, but i prefer to have that feature too in the TV and about the BRAVIA Engine issue, when i checked with a shop guy in a multi-brand showroom, i got to know that there was a problem with BRAVIA engine 2 yrs ago as they were getting complaints from the customers, who took TV from the shop.

I guess Sony 3D Glassess are better than Samsung as we have to change the battery in Samsung while in Sony it can be charged.

I had experienced the Sony 40HX750 Series and its true that Samsung cannot compete Sony in terms of PQ.



randomuser111 said:


> First
> 
> HX750 does not use Bravia Engine. It uses X-Reality Engine, which is an evolution of Bravia Engine.
> 
> Second, there was no issue with Bravia Engine. Sony's picture processing engine remains amongst the industry best (be it Bravia Engine or X-Reality)



Hi Randomuser,

What is the difference between the Bravia Engine and X-Reality Engine. Is X-Reality PRO better than X-Reality engine ?
==================================================================
I visited a Reliance Digital shop and the guy over there told me that Samsung doesn't specify any engine unlike Sony. Does that mean that Samsung doesn't any powerful engine like Sony ?

When i checked the specs of the Samsung models prescribed above, it showed as dual core...

What are the files that are not supported by Sony ? Will Sony support an external hdd if connected ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes X-Reality PRO is superior to X-Reality. X-Reality is a single core processing engine, whereas X-Reality PRO uses dual core. Basically X-Reality PRO features reality creation to add detail and make SD feed look as good as HD.

X-Reality PRO is available only in HX850. 

And showroom sales people will make up any story to sell the brand they get more commission from. So don't listen to them. Sony TVs are anyway more reliable than Samsung.

EDIT:

Samsung's picture engine is called HyperReal engine. It's also good, but X-Reality is superior. 

Files not supported include mkv, xvid, flv etc. MKV can be played if you remux it to .ts though. Which takes about 5 minutes only.

HDD is supported if the file system is exFAT. NTFS isn't supported


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 29, 2013)

Rather getting HX750 get HX850, it is a much a better option.
But if you buying then do consider the following points:


> Files not supported include mkv, xvid, flv etc.
> HDD is supported if the file system is exFAT. NTFS isn't supported


----------



## aerosg (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi, Thnx for the reply...

Is SONY TV compatible with any brand blu-ray player or Home Theatre ? Just heard from a friend that he had compatibility issues and SONY products works only with Sony....


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 30, 2013)

> Is SONY TV compatible with any brand blu-ray player or Home Theatre ?


Yes


> Just heard from a friend that he had compatibility issues and SONY products works only with Sony...


There are no such issues.


----------



## aerosg (Jan 30, 2013)

Does Sony products come with an International Warranty, if purchased outside India ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 30, 2013)

^
No.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 30, 2013)

aerosg said:


> Does Sony products come with an International Warranty, if purchased outside India ?



No.
But you get international warranty in Samsung if you buy from Dubai, the case is not valid if you buy from Bangkok, and about other places I am not sure.


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 30, 2013)

aerosg said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> 3D is not so important, but i prefer to have that feature too in the TV and about the BRAVIA Engine issue, when i checked with a shop guy in a multi-brand showroom, i got to know that there was a problem with BRAVIA engine 2 yrs ago as they were getting complaints from the customers, who took TV from the shop.
> 
> ...



Don't go by what dealers say, you won't find many dealers pushing for Sony over Samsung bcoz Sony has got a strict dealer discount/commission policy, go by what your eyes says  and yes if budget is not an issue then rather go for 850 as rightly mentioned by others


----------



## abhidev (Jan 30, 2013)

which one of these is the best buy?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 30, 2013)

My suggestion would be HX750, but really I would seriously suggest shelling out 10k extra for the HX850


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Jan 30, 2013)

I also agree with what randomuser said...i don't think there is any reason to save 10K when you are already having a good budget in your hand.


----------



## Minion (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 for HX850.


----------



## aerosg (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank You Guys for your valuable suggestions.... 

Finally I decided to go with Samsung 40ES6600R.. Am getting it for 50,000 with FREE Blu-Ray Player and Skype Camera. 

They don't offer anything free with SONY and its more costly than the above model Samsung. 



There is a 15000 difference between a SMART TV (non-3d) and a SMART (3D) TV. Now i am in a confusion, whether to spend xtra 15k just for 3D... What do you guys think about it ?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 31, 2013)

I would suggest go ahead with 3D if you have liking for it...maybe in future you would regret not having it as most of the new content is also made in 3D


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 31, 2013)

aerosg said:


> Thank You Guys for your valuable suggestions....
> 
> Finally I decided to go with Samsung 40ES6600R.. Am getting it for 50,000 with FREE Blu-Ray Player and Skype Camera.
> 
> ...



Where have you bought it from? Cant be from
India at 50k..have you got it from dubai?


----------



## aerosg (Jan 31, 2013)

mohit_delhi said:


> Where have you bought it from? Cant be from
> India at 50k..have you got it from dubai?



Yes Mohit, I am getting it from Dubai... the final price quoted is 45000 with 4 3D Glasses, Blu-ray Player and Skype Camera FREE with 1 Year International Warranty.

Unfortunately, they are not giving anything free with the Sony Models


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 1, 2013)

You should get it at a much lesser price than that in Dubai, it should be around 35k.
Skype camera and blue ray must have been offered to you in the promotional offer by the company.
And in Dubai Samsung gives International warranty, so this is a not a special offer.

If you are buying from Dubai, then don't think of anything else than Samsung as if you buy Sony you won't get warranty also.


----------



## mohit_delhi (Feb 1, 2013)

aerosg said:


> Yes Mohit, I am getting it from Dubai... the final price quoted is 45000 with 4 3D Glasses, Blu-ray Player and Skype Camera FREE with 1 Year International Warranty.
> 
> Unfortunately, they are not giving anything free with the Sony Models



Are you bringing it personally or some one else is bringing it for you? And yes Anant is right, you can bargain a bit more!


----------



## aerosg (Feb 3, 2013)

mohit_delhi said:


> Are you bringing it personally or some one else is bringing it for you? And yes Anant is right, you can bargain a bit more!



Yes Mohit, one of my friend got it for me... and i got it y'day 

Guys... Please let me know which *Stabilizer* needs to be purchased for use with the *40ES6600R*.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 3, 2013)

There is no need of a stabilizer, and if you still think there is a need of one then get a UPS instead.


----------

